# Is this the definition of Irony?



## alblancher (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/possible-food-poisoning-sickens-100-safety-summit-n91631


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 28, 2014)

That is just GREAT!!!  I SHOULD BE ASHAMED!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Very sorry for the folks that got sick but you could not make this up could ya??  If it was in a novel you would say "no way possible".  Irony is an understatement in this case.  Great post!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jarjarchef (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow that sucks for those involved! People get sick and people get fired, companies get closed and fingers get pointed....... this is going to be ugly for Centerplate....... even if they are found to be not the reason,  their reputation is ruined........


----------

